# tarpon/kingfish trip PORT A Monday



## Abrick (Sep 20, 2013)

My father and I will be going out of Port A Monday morning. We will be trying to live bait tarpon considering the weather seems the gulf will be glass. We will also troll up some kings etc and might fish inshore a bit for trout and reds. We have room for 1 serious fisherman. No alcohol sorry, not that kinda trip. 

PM for more info


----------

